
AI Dungeon - Lowkeyloki
http://aidungeon.io/
======
rspen
Great idea, but the trained model is still a little bit lacking. Many times
the choices didn't make much sense coming from the question. That being said
this is a super ambitious chatbot and I love seeing this type of thing
implemented

~~~
nickwalton00
Thanks! I just used the vanilla GPT-2 model, but I'm planning on fine tuning
it on some fantasy data. If OpenAI releases their large model I would love to
try it out and see how much it improves it.

------
RugnirViking
The sentences make so many gramatical errors it's difficult to figure out what
many of the options even mean.

------
monkeydreams
I can only imagine the training data you used for this game. One moment a
metal crappy girl is going to show me the site of a brothel murder, the next
Donald Trump is showcasing a gala for real estate investors.

~~~
Lowkeyloki
Sounds like an epic adventure to me.

